# Ps. Acei "Tanzania" (Black Acei) and Demasoni?



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

Current 80G tank has:

8 Lab Fuelleborni "Katale" (2M 6F)
6 Met. sp. "Msobo Deep" (2m 4F)

I'm thinking of adding:

8 Ps. "Acei" Tanzania Black w/yellow tails.
15 Ps. Demasoni

Is this a ridiculous idea? There's no real aggression between the fuelleborni and msobos, but I think it would work.

Anybody know a good place to get the Acei Black and Demasoni online for cheap?


----------



## kjhydock (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm no expert but the only possible issue I see is the similar coloring between the Met. sp. "Msobo" and the Demasoni. That could cause undue aggression between the two species, but other than that the stock number is pretty sound.

As for finding them, check the trading post and start shopping around on the supported sites.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think the stocking may be a little heavy IMO....id drop the dems and go with something else using the same ratios u have for the other three.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd reduce the # of fuelleborni and acei but otherwise I'd try this stocking. The Ngara acei should have white tails however, not yellow. A typo maybe?

I know there was another thread suggesting a variant with a white tail and a tinge of yellow. I looked it up in Konings 4th edition, but there was no mention of the yellow tinge...it just says white tail.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Definitely pull the extra Msobo and fuelleborni males! :thumb:

Not sure if the Msobo male and the demasoni will be problematic or not. I don't think they would be, with the vast differences between the females, but you just never know...


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

I will pull the extra males next month.

For those of you asking about the Acei, they're the Itungi variant.






Black with a yellow tail.


----------



## billyh (May 24, 2009)

i am quite curious abot the fish the acei too
i have what i think are black tanzanai acei are those the same?
they look liek ones in video black with yellow 
i like them so far


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

billyh said:


> i am quite curious abot the fish the acei too
> i have what i think are black tanzanai acei are those the same?
> they look liek ones in video black with yellow
> i like them so far


There are 5 acei variants i know of:

Msuli (Yellow tails) - purple, with yellow tails
Ngara (White tails) - black with completely white tails
Chitande Island - like ngara but with hints of yellow in tail
Itungi (Tanzania) - black with completely yellow tails
Senga Bay/Kambiri Point - silver/purple with brown fins, white edging of fins

common of all acei is hints of blue around the face

I beleive yours is a tanzania/itungi from your description.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

> Msuli (Yellow tails) - purple, with yellow tails
> Ngara (White tails) - black with completely white tails
> Chitande Island - like ngara but with hints of yellow in tail
> Itungi (Tanzania) - black with completely yellow tails
> Senga Bay/Kambiri Point - silver/purple with brown fins, white edging of fins


You forgot Luwala. They are yellow tail like Msuli, except they have a much lighter body, kinda powder blue/lavender


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Stickzula said:


> > Msuli (Yellow tails) - purple, with yellow tails
> > Ngara (White tails) - black with completely white tails
> > Chitande Island - like ngara but with hints of yellow in tail
> > Itungi (Tanzania) - black with completely yellow tails
> ...


Now i know of 6 Acei!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## billyh (May 24, 2009)

can you mix acei in a tank or not?


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

I wouldnt say yes, as you must be aware that they will more than likely hybridize and show aggression to each other. I know breeders who keep ngara and kambiri in the same tank. I have never mixed them, so i do not know from experience, just previous advice i have acquired. I guess you never know until you try it, though i dont recommend it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree you can but who would? :lol: It depends on if you would have mixed genders and how you would control the hybrids created.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I would avoid it unless you are doing an all male tank, but even then there could be aggression issues.


----------



## billyh (May 24, 2009)

ok
i likely would have just had a thought since some do look different than others but i wotn do it for sure


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

gaqua said:


> Current 80G tank has:
> 
> 8 Lab Fuelleborni "Katale" (2M 6F)
> 6 Met. sp. "Msobo Deep" (2m 4F)
> ...


Be careful with the Black Acei. I had a group of them and they were fine until they reached 4-5". They grow quite big, quite fast. The dominant male of the group will be vicious, only towards their own species however. My dominant Male killed off all the other males in the group. I was quite surprised by this seeing that they are Acei.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Mudkicker said:


> Be careful with the Black Acei. I had a group of them and they were fine until they reached 4-5". They grow quite big, quite fast. The dominant male of the group will be vicious, only towards their own species however. My dominant Male killed off all the other males in the group. I was quite surprised by this seeing that they are Acei.


That's pretty unusual. I had a group of 5, 4 males to one female, and never had any problems whatsoever with them.

They do grow very large, very quickly! :thumb:


----------

